# 05 GTO Stock Radio



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

Some one told me that there is a way to boost the sound system on a stock sytem. Does anyone know how to do this? :cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

there is a way. something to do with the thing um ma bob. lol jk do a search


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

The only thing I have heard is to turn up the amp in the trunk. Has a knob on it. It is located on the left side. Remove the interior trim in trunk and you will see 2 screws holding it to a brace. I unscrewed mine, slid out amp , turned the knob and put it back. Made a difference.........!


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't see it. I didn't reallize that my fuel tank was in the trunck. Any other hints?


----------



## goatsandstrats (Jul 2, 2005)

If you search you will find instructions... took me forever to find the amp but once I did I can just reach up and behind and adjust the knob. 

Radio is okay but I liked the Monsoon in my 02 Camaro better, even though I blew about 6 subwoofer speakers in it.

Best advice for stock... go into settings on the diagnostic menu and turn off that setting that keeps the unit from over driving speakers,,, turn off eq and adjust non eq settings to your liking.

All here if you search...

I find myself leaving radio and sirius off and listening to the exhaust serenade me...


----------



## gto500hp (Nov 13, 2005)

There is no amp back there.. I bent my finger nail back ****.... all for nothing


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

gto500hp said:


> There is no amp back there.. I bent my finger nail back ****.... all for nothing


The amp is on the inside of the L/R Qtr. Trunk access only. Remove trim in luggage compt for L/R Qtr......not fuel tank. Amp IS mounted to brace between qtr. and brace,on all GTO's


----------



## ToddO (Oct 26, 2005)

You can reach behind the trim and feel for the knob. Its a 5 sec deal. No need to remove anything.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

It does "help" but nothing takes the place of a good aftermarket set-up. Mine cost nearly $5K and IMO it was well worth it. When you crank that thing and hear that sound it's like heaven..........

JET


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

J.E.T. said:


> It does "help" but nothing takes the place of a good aftermarket set-up. Mine cost nearly $5K and IMO it was well worth it. When you crank that thing and hear that sound it's like heaven..........
> 
> JET


I thought I had $$$$$ to burn......damn!!!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

gto500hp said:


> There is no amp back there.. I bent my finger nail back ****.... all for nothing


ouch


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8150&highlight=amp+adjust


try this


----------



## gto500hp (Nov 13, 2005)

I found it


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2005)

All I did was drop a rockford amp and a solid box with 2 10''s in the trunk.. then plug, adjust and .. pi$$ off the neighbors... :willy: arty: hard to get better then a 6 disk changer head unit... UNLESS its a double din DVD all in one...


----------

